# Rod Grip Help



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i have an old lews speed stick baitcast rod it has a pistol grip on it i was wonderin is there anyone who can make it a full grip instead of the pistol grip or is tht not even possible


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Shoot me a pic of the setup. I can be done.....but may not be cost effective. 

Tom


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

well if its not cost effective id rather just buy a new rod lol


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

some of the older lews had a nut on front of the pistol grip. that you can loosen and pull the rod blank out from grip. only about 3 or four inches in grip. add fiberglass extension to inside of rod blank. new reelseat . foam or cork grips. done...... or just get new rod......... if you want to sell the lews let me know.


----------

